# Hand Wash Or Car Wash GTO?



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anybody have a suggestion for giving the GTO a bath? Car Wash? Hand Wash? If hand wash, then what mixture or ration do you use for soap and water?


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*washing your GTO*

I take joy in hand washing my GTO in my driveway. I prefer to use Meguiar's car wash concentrate (it's cheaper than the more famous brands) use 1 ounce to a gallon, and change the water frequently if the car is dirty. NEVER use dish soap, laundry detergent, or shampoo.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I hand wash mine also. It's black and I'm afraid the swirl marks would be outrageous. I use Zaino's car wash (polish too) and I have never had such beautiful results. Especially from the polish. Unbelievable shine. Looks like glass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Handwash with TURTLE WAX car wash product and then I apply some Turtle wax. use something to clean the wheels and tires and the put some Rain X on the windshields. After that I prepare myself a drink and sit by the pool watching the sky with a stare to prevent raining.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Here in Chicagoland it will soon be past the season to do your own car washing. Like it or not - that is unless you can accept a driveway that's an ice patch.

When I first got mine dirty, I wasn't at all sure it would fit thru the local wash. I drove up and before I went thru, showed the car to the manager - who happened to have had a classic GTO once upon a time. He laughed and told me they do cars that are much lower to the ground. Now we're buds and if he's anywhere around, will come up and ask "How many miles now?" 

So fear not those daily drivers about to begin experiencing winter (and there's a mention of SNOW in Chicago's Saturday forecast!). You'll be able to knock all the salt off with no particular problem.

---Larry


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Rainex?*



adearmas said:


> ... and the put some Rain X on the windshields...


adearmas - I just spent a good portion of my Saturday afternoon with a bottle of Soft Scrub and a buffer _removing_ the Rainex from my windsheild. It looked good when I first put it on, but somewhere along the way something happened and I could NOT get the windsheild to be totally clean and streak free. Most of the time it would look okay, -until- driving right into the sun.

I tried several diferent cleaners, in the end, it was my assumption that the Rainex was causing the cleaner to bead up too much (just like the water) and not allowing it to clean the glass. After I buffed off the Rainex, the windows are streak free.

Have you ever experienced this kind of problem?

---Larry


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Larry:

I've been using rain x for years. It just like painting. It is all in the prep.

Thoroughly clean you windshield AND wiperblades with cleanser or a good degreaser. Road film with an oily base usually does not come off with windex. Shake the bottle well. I usually use an old atheletic sock to apply it. Do the entire windshield in a circular motion and then do it again.
Make sure the glass is not hot to the touch. Don't over apply it. Take a clean sock and buff everything off. Then sprinkle water on the glass and wipe with paper towel for anthing that didn't come off.

I think I read somewhere that rubbing alcohol will remove the rain-x. I also believe it said vinegar based cleaners will affect it. :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

zaino

so far, two coats of zaino.

never, never, through the car wash


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

SFLGOAT said:


> Larry:
> 
> I've been using rain x for years. It just like painting. It is all in the prep.
> 
> ...


I got the removal tip from the Rainex site itself. They suggested Softscrub or Bon Ami. I had a bottle of Softscrub.

I dunno. I put the Rainex on right after I got the car. It was fine at first, then just went to Streak City. I tried 3 or 4 different cleaners, cloth, paper towels, newspaper - nothing would come up streak free. And since it had been so dry here I used the windsheild wipers the first time just the other day, so it just wasn't worth the slight benefit. Besides, far too much of my drive time is under the speed necessary for Rainex to help.

I have plenty of Rainex left in the bottle if you'd like to have it. 
 

---Larry


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

westell said:


> zaino
> 
> so far, two coats of zaino.
> 
> never, never, through the car wash


My GTO is my first new car in a long, long time, so I hadn't kept up on all of the finish care products. After reading some other boards, I decided on the Zaino Brothers' products. Not having used the other high-end products, I have no basis for comparison, but Zaino is fantastic! It was a lot of work, but I'm glad I did it.

If you order from them, consider the bundled packages. You'll save money and avoid delays you will otherwise have when you realize you shoulda bought all the stuff and have to re-order.

Oh yeah -- No car washes.


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Are car washes bad for the GTO? Is the paint that delicate? My ride is getting a little dirty and it's time to give her a bath. Is it okay to mix 1/4 of soap and 3/4 of water in a bucket? Is Zaino something i can buy a auto zone?


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

LarryM said:


> I got the removal tip from the Rainex site itself. They suggested Softscrub or Bon Ami. I had a bottle of Softscrub.
> 
> I dunno. I put the Rainex on right after I got the car. It was fine at first, then just went to Streak City. I tried 3 or 4 different cleaners, cloth, paper towels, newspaper - nothing would come up streak free. And since it had been so dry here I used the windsheild wipers the first time just the other day, so it just wasn't worth the slight benefit. Besides, far too much of my drive time is under the speed necessary for Rainex to help.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer, but it sounds like you got a bad bottle. :confused


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> Are car washes bad for the GTO? Is the paint that delicate? My ride is getting a little dirty and it's time to give her a bath. Is it okay to mix 1/4 of soap and 3/4 of water in a bucket? Is Zaino something i can buy a auto zone?


I've run mine thru the car wash about a dozen times, washed it by hand about as many. An advantage of the car wash, particuarly in the winter time is that they spray UP underneath the car, getting all the salt off the undercarriage.

The couple different car soap's I've used both called for 1 ounce per gallon. That should be about an 1/8th of a cup in most parts of the world. As mentioned in another post of this thread, do not use dish soap, laundry detergent, or any other non-auto specific cleaner. Personally I like something that is only soap/detergent, not a combination soap/wax. You end up getting wax where it doesn't belong with a combo.

Oh! And those of you with pressure washers - don't do what a friend of mine did and pressured the strips right off his car! None of the seals were meant to take the kind of water pressure that can be generated. So don't aim that stream right at the door seam.


---Larry


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

"Is Zaino something i can buy a auto zone?"

No. Just log on to www.zainobros.com You'll get redirected to their "store."

They ship on same-day basis. Consider the "Zaino Ultimate Protection Show Car Kit."


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

capra2d said:


> My GTO is my first new car in a long, long time, so I hadn't kept up on all of the finish care products. After reading some other boards, I decided on the Zaino Brothers' products. Not having used the other high-end products, I have no basis for comparison, but Zaino is fantastic! It was a lot of work, but I'm glad I did it.
> 
> If you order from them, consider the bundled packages. You'll save money and avoid delays you will otherwise have when you realize you shoulda bought all the stuff and have to re-order.
> 
> Oh yeah -- No car washes.


Having read comments by fellow Goat-owners in other parts of the U.S., please allow me to qualify my "No car washes" edict.

Easy for me to say . . . living here in Phoenix. Shoot, there are times in January and February when the thermometer "plunges" to +40 deg. that I don't care to hand wash my car -- and I don't have the salt issue to deal with, either. When caring becomes slaving over the car, it's time for a reality check.

LarryM, you got it right!!!
:cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

capra2d said:


> My GTO is my first new car in a long, long time, so I hadn't kept up on all of the finish care products. After reading some other boards, I decided on the Zaino Brothers' products. Not having used the other high-end products, I have no basis for comparison, but Zaino is fantastic! It was a lot of work, but I'm glad I did it.
> 
> If you order from them, consider the bundled packages. You'll save money and avoid delays you will otherwise have when you realize you shoulda bought all the stuff and have to re-order.
> 
> Oh yeah -- No car washes.


Zaino - the thinner the coat the better, that's the trick :cool


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

I've never used Zaino products before, but I'm interested. I went to the website and got an idea of what I need, but which polish should I get...the one for clearcoat, non-clearcoat, or the one for swirling? My GTO is red and already has a bit of swirliness, does that mean I need the swirling one or is that only for really bad, surface-is-jacked swirling?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

rollins215 said:


> I've never used Zaino products before, but I'm interested. I went to the website and got an idea of what I need, but which polish should I get...the one for clearcoat, non-clearcoat, or the one for swirling? My GTO is red and already has a bit of swirliness, does that mean I need the swirling one or is that only for really bad, surface-is-jacked swirling?


You can go mild to wild here, but this is what I did.

I got the Z-2 (clearcoat) and the Z-5 (swirl)

and you gotta do clay bar first to get the rail dust and other contaminates off, you'll be surprised what comes off the goat.

clay bar, Z5, then Z2 after that just coat up, every other wash or so..

now, alot of folks say you gotta get the flash cure ZFX and they swear by it, but I've not done it yet and I'm real happy with results. I used McQuires before but Zaino blows it away. And, have not tried any other Zaino dressings, etc...

once you get it down, it's a breeze to do. took about 1 hr to put a coat on and off. remember, thin, thin, thin. i think the biggest mistake is people try to put this on like other waxes and polishes and it's a different animal.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks, I'll get both the Z5 and the Z2, then. I am planning on getting the claybar and Z7 cleaner, too.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Just ordered Z1 Polish Lok, Z2 & Z5 polish, Z6 enhancer, Z7 car wash, Z18 ClayBar, and some polish applicators. I think that should about cover it! I'm going to do my wife's Golf TDI with this stuff, too.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

capra2d said:


> Having read comments by fellow Goat-owners in other parts of the U.S., please allow me to qualify my "No car washes" edict.
> 
> Easy for me to say . . . living here in Phoenix. Shoot, there are times in January and February when the thermometer "plunges" to +40 deg. that I don't care to hand wash my car -- and I don't have the salt issue to deal with, either. When caring becomes slaving over the car, it's time for a reality check.
> 
> ...



Here's a case of where you live being a big determining factor of "what's right" 

I've been to Phoenix and Tucsan a couple times, I was amazed to see that cars die of terminal dents down there, not rust as we see up here.

Personally I can't believe I've lived in this climate my entire life, what am I goofy? 

---Larry


----------



## Tuxedo Mask (Sep 13, 2004)

Larry, i've lived in Arizona for nine years and i was amazed at how good conditions the cars tend to hold up. i also lived in houston for two years and that was horrible. All the salt in the air would almost immediately start the rust process on a tiny dent. I am originally from Chicago Heights and i remember having to put salt on the driveway! (Shudder!)


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

rollins215 said:


> Just ordered Z1 Polish Lok, Z2 & Z5 polish, Z6 enhancer, Z7 car wash, Z18 ClayBar, and some polish applicators. I think that should about cover it! I'm going to do my wife's Golf TDI with this stuff, too.


you'll be amazed what comes off w/ the clay bar. enjoy :cheers


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Tuxedo Mask said:


> Larry, i've lived in Arizona for nine years and i was amazed at how good conditions the cars tend to hold up. i also lived in houston for two years and that was horrible. All the salt in the air would almost immediately start the rust process on a tiny dent. I am originally from Chicago Heights and i remember having to put salt on the driveway! (Shudder!)


When I was out at Tucsan, my friend took me out to that AirForce "dry dock" - there's just miles and miles of airplanes sitting there... kind of boggles the mind.

Here an "old" general street car is maybe 10-12 years old, there it wasn't at all unusual to see cars from the 50's used as normal transportation.

Yes, I am jealous.

---Larry


----------



## JWC (Jul 28, 2004)

*Mr. Clean car wash*

I use the Mr. Clean car wash device on my black GTO. The soap is not the best, and may require a little extra hand rubbing. The de-ionized rinse does dry spot free, without the need to hand dry. It takes about 10 minutes to dry during humid Memphis weather. 

This GTO will never go through a commercial car wash.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

I take pride in never having scratch or swirl marks.
I use these rules on my 2003 Honda GoldWing and it still looks showroom NEW

The awnser is to use the softest wash mitt(wash it before each use) and to dry with a garden leaf blower.
NEVER use a dry towel on your paint. That is wher all the fine scratches come from. The wash mitt is lubricated by the car wash solution so will not scratch.

Remember, never wax in direct sun and to always use a high quality liquid wax(past wax takes to much rubbing pressure to remove=scratches) with the softest cloth or wax pad you can find to apply the wax.
Go to the local Bed and Bath store and get a few of the best (softest) hand towels they have to remove the dry wax. I buy one towel every six months to keep a clean supply. If you don't like to do the detail work to remove the small amount of dry wax left from waxing then use a clear liquid detailer every month. They work great but can leave a film that you can't wipe off.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

This thread's kinda dying, but thought of something as I read the post regarding pressure washes....

when i took delivery of my 02 SS, it came with a condensed list of warnings and one of them was specifically regarding the "touchless" - "laser" car washes popping up around the country.

like was posted, the stripping will not handle the pressures of these types of car washes.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Well, I received all my Zaino stuff on Tuesday and did the complete prescribed regimen yesterday. Wash with Dawn, then claybar, then wash with Z7, then applied Z1 polish lok, then a layer of Z5 anti-swirl polish, then a coat of Z6 after removing the Z5. Of course I can barely move today after all that, but let me tell you...it was worth it! I can't believe how amazing the car looks after even just one coat of polish, all my swirls are completely gone! I can't recommend this stuff highly enough, thanks guys for turning me on to it! There's some very poor pictures of my car that I took last night on the "Racing Stripes" thread if anyone is interested. You can kind of see the nice reflective, glass-like finish on it.

I plan to put on another layer of Z5, then 2 layers of Z2 before the end of the month. I think I'll be ready for winter then.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

:cheers good stuff.

it gets easier. once you got it down it goes quicker arty


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

rollins215 said:


> Well, I received all my Zaino stuff on Tuesday and did the complete prescribed regimen yesterday. Wash with Dawn, then claybar, then wash with Z7, then applied Z1 polish lok, then a layer of Z5 anti-swirl polish, then a coat of Z6 after removing the Z5. Of course I can barely move today after all that, but let me tell you...it was worth it! I can't believe how amazing the car looks after even just one coat of polish, all my swirls are completely gone! I can't recommend this stuff highly enough, thanks guys for turning me on to it! There's some very poor pictures of my car that I took last night on the "Racing Stripes" thread if anyone is interested. You can kind of see the nice reflective, glass-like finish on it.
> 
> I plan to put on another layer of Z5, then 2 layers of Z2 before the end of the month. I think I'll be ready for winter then.


Hi, Rollins215. My name's Ken. I'm a Zainoholic.

:agree


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

You will never see me promoted a product in a SPAM type fashion that just ain't me. I buy and try like everyone else and if it works good I usually share that info. So I will say that I *swear* by Crystal Guard and it is all that will go on my new Goat. I had 8 coats on my Z B4 selling it and after 2 years it still shined like a mirror. Rain just beaded off of it even the windows! It is glass based I believe, I have met the guy Tako from Japan. You wash the car like normal (I use the pink McGuiers soft gel car soap) and apply the stuff while the car is still wet. I then let mine sit on and haze all night, sometimes even two nights and then buff it off. However it says to just wipe it on and rinse it off I have found the best effect is from leaving it on to a dry haze. Stuff is awesome man and I don't have any allegiance to the Company nor care if others use it. Just thought I would share what I like on my car!

www.crystalguard.com 

i think they have a Second Gen Formula, I can't vouch for it I'm still on my original bottle!


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Mr. Clean Auto Dry Car Wash. Spray it down with H2O, then switch the gun to soap, spray, use a very soft mitt to scrub, then switch back to spray, rinse the soap off, then switch to the filtered spray and spray the whole car down. Dries in about 10 minutes, spot free, and one of the best shines you'll ever see. No need to wipe it down with a towel or shammy, thats where a lot of the swirling comes from. I wash both of my cars 2-3 times per week, because its so easy. 


And no, i don't work for them.


----------

